# Renewing a uk passport



## berrrty (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi! Does anyone know where we need to send the passport forms to renew? Do we send them to the uk? Also do we need to have the photos certified? Also how much does it cost in $s? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Google is your friend.

https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

We recently sent an application & photos to Durham. Payment can now be made online in advance of sending in the application. The exchange rate has changed since the end of December when we made the payment of $267 (Includes return courier). We sent the documents via Canada Post, with a registered option, and that was roughly $17.00 (it arrived safely). If renewing, you don't need to get the photos certified. Our issue was finding a photography place that took the photos with a cream or light gray background.


----------

